# Être salarié chez Apple ?



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous !

Voilà je me renseigne en ce moment sur comment travailler chez Apple.

Je ne suis pas sur d'être sur le bon thread et j'espère que  vous comprendrez que je n'ai trouvé qu'ici où poster (vu que j'ai déjà  vu quelque post sur le même sujet ici).

Être "vendeur" (ou Genius ?)  dans l'Appstore du coin est quelque chose qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment et j'aimerais avoir vos conseils.

J'ai un BAC Pro Système Électroniques Numériques et j'ai déjà discuté avec des vendeurs de l'Appstore de Montpellier qui m'ont indiqué comment postuler sur le site. Mais malheureusement ils ne proposent des postes qu'à Zurich ou Genève.

J'ai une bonne connaissance en informatique générale et bien évidemment sur le système mac, j'ai un iPhone et je me tiens au courant régulièrement de ce qui se passe dans cette entreprise.
Je suis avenant, j'aime écouter, parler, conseiller, c'est naturel chez moi, je suis très patient et prêt a bosser dur. (Commencer par le bas de l'échelle ne me fais pas peur)

J'aimerais avoir le retour, éventuellement, d'actuels salariés, mais  aussi des autres personnes pour avoir une démarche "idéale" et ainsi maximiser mes chances.
Je précise que je n'ai encore jamais été salarié (j'ai fait 20 mois cumulés de stage durant mon BEP et mon BAC) et commencer chez eux serait vraiment ... Une énorme opportunité !

A vos infos !
Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide !:rose:

NB : Éventuellement si ma démarche ici n'est pas "bonne" je comprendrais et je ne demanderais rien de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Voilà je me renseigne en ce moment sur comment travailler chez Apple.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Zürich = on demande la maîtrise de l'allemand, sans compter le patois, de l'anglais en tous les cas
Genève = on demande la maîtrise du français, de l'anglais, évent. de l'allemand (un plus)

Une chose les conditions salariales en Suisse sont meilleures, sinon pourquoi aurons nous autant de frontaliers  en plus les suisses sont pro Mac 

C'est positif à plein d'égards un emploi à l'étranger, pourquoi hésiter


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Merci .

J'ai trouvé où postuler pour être a Montpellier.

Tes arguments sont bons mais n'oublie pas que je suis jeune, je suis jamais parti de chez mes parents, ça fait un peu peur quand même ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Merci .
> 
> J'ai trouvé où postuler pour être a Montpellier.
> 
> Tes arguments sont bons mais n'oublie pas que je suis jeune, je suis jamais parti de chez mes parents, ça fait un peu peur quand même ...



: à ton âge on était soldat, donc loin de papa maman ... :love: ça forme 

Sinon postule où tu as trouvé


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Oui c'est pour ça qu'en étant a Montpellier je pourrais m'affranchir d'eux tout en restant pas loin .

Ouais je vais postuler de toute façon, d'ici le début de la semaine et on verras ce que ça donne. Mais combien de temps ça met pour avoir une réponse ?


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2011)

Par ailleurs, tu écris correctement le français, tu mets des accents, tu es clair dans ton propos.

Pourquoi arrêter au Bac Pro ?

Si on t'accueille en entretien, tu peux éventuellement aborder la possibilité d'entamer un BTS en alternance.
Cela peut être intéressant pour un employeur d'avoir quelqu'un d'averti au point de technique mais qui s'engage aussi dans une formation en relation directe avec la vente.

Et combiner une formation technique avec une formation complémentaire commerciale, ça peut être une bon atout par la suite.


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Merci da capo .

J'ai arrêté au Bac pro parce que le BTS me paraissait trop difficile et pas a mon niveau. Mais merci beaucoup d'avoir émis cette idée, grâce a toi j'y penserais sérieusement !
Déjà faut il qu'on maccueille en entretien, c'est pas encore gagné avec mon CV qui comportera 3 références et 5 lignes supplémentaires :/ ... 
Par extension est-ce que postuler a plusieurs endroits est mieux qu'essayer uniquement Apple ? (J'imagine que oui mais ça peut créer des problèmes non ?)

Merci encore da capo =)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Attention à ne pas trop assimiler ton affectif pour cette boite en tant que client et utilisateur avec des fantasmes sur une sorte de société idéale ou tout le monde est cool, bien payé, tolérant...
Des fois, se frotter à l'envers du décor fait mal.
Apple est une grosse boite dont les employés sont des rouages, comme dans toutes les grosses boites. Le reste, c'est du marketing.


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Justement mon "affection" pour cette boite est très limité :rateau:.
Je sais ce qu'implique être dans une grosse boite, je sais ce que c'est que d'être une simple machine a vendre, c'est pas gênant pour moi, je me préoccupe pas de ça et je m'y accommode facilement.

D'ailleurs je ne suis pas client d'apple, mise a part pour mon iPhone (et encore je l'ai pris que parcequ'il avait le WiFi et une "fonction iPod", ce qui était rare quand je l'ai acheté).


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Merci da capo .
> 
> J'ai arrêté au Bac pro parce que le BTS me paraissait trop difficile et pas a mon niveau. Mais merci beaucoup d'avoir émis cette idée, grâce a toi j'y penserais sérieusement !



contrairement a ce que on pense un bts en alternance n'est pas difficile et même avec une moyenne "limite" on peut le réussir , voilà ce que on m'a affirmé ma fille et ses camarades qui l'ont eu sans trop d'effort  , le plus difficile c'est de trouver un patron et  si cette route te tentes tu dois te dépêcher , si mes souvenirs sont bons , les entretiens commencent en cette période et les dossiers bouclé pour juin/juillet


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Oui ça se termine demain a Minuit, j'aurais juste le temps de m'inscrire (peu importe que je trouve un patron ou non, si jamais je n'en ai pas je n'y irais pas).

Merci pour l'info


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Attention à ne pas trop assimiler ton affectif pour cette boite en tant que client et utilisateur avec des fantasmes sur une sorte de société idéale ou tout le monde est cool, bien payé, tolérant...
> Des fois, se frotter à l'envers du décor fait mal.
> Apple est une grosse boite dont les employés sont des rouages, comme dans toutes les grosses boites. Le reste, c'est du marketing.




bon, Karle, pour rappel : lire ceci !
(parce que je trouve qu'ils ont été sympas avec toi jusque ici)

et si je peux citer un pote (chrislm) qui à l'époque où il bossait pour le webmarketing chez un gros constructeur allemand (et américain à l'époque&#8230; mais l'américain est devenu italien depuis) et que je l'avais rencontré là et qu'on causait de Apple, il m'avait répondu : "je suis allé les voir, la direction Apple, on a beaucoup discuté mais j'aurais du mal à vendre des produits que j'aime utiliser. J'aurais peur de ne plus aimer leurs ordis."

je cite de mémoire et j'espère que Chris ne m'en voudra pas trop mais je pense bien résumer sa pensée à ce moment-là.
pose-toi la question. 

Perso, ça ne m'a jamais dérangé de vendre des Nikon. :love: c'est plutôt toutes les ventes de services et les ventes annexes (sauf celles qui me semblent importantes) qui m'ont toujours gavé et le management à la petite semaine&#8230; 

si le sujet dévie trop, je le déplacerais dans réagissez, pas d'inquiétudes !


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Perso, ça ne m'a jamais dérangé de vendre des Nikon. :love: c'est plutôt toutes les ventes de services et les ventes annexes (sauf celles qui me semblent importantes) qui m'ont toujours gavé et le management à la petite semaine




tout a fait d'accord avec toi au point de ne plus vouloir travailler dans la vente/commerce , ni comme directrice de magasin, ni comme vendeuse 

le management , pour moi en tout cas , est devenu intolérable , je laisse ma place a qui veut de traiter le "petit" personnel comme quantité négligeable  et surtout leur demander l'impossible en leur montrant constamment  la porte 

j'ai tenu le coup pendant 20 ans et les 2 derniers années ont été très difficiles ... le coté "humain" l'a emporté et j'ai claqué la porte


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai tenu le coup pendant 20 ans et les 2 derniers années ont été très difficiles ... le coté "humain" l'a emporté et j'ai claqué la porte



Souvenirs tenaces que voilà ... ces 3 années avant mon départ à la retraite en tant que KAM grands comptes ... toujours plus d'idées avec de moins en moins de moyens logistiques :love: quelle délivrance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Justement mon "affection" pour cette boite est très limité :rateau:.
> Je sais ce qu'implique être dans une grosse boite, je sais ce que c'est que d'être une simple machine a vendre, c'est pas gênant pour moi, je me préoccupe pas de ça et je m'y accommode facilement.
> 
> D'ailleurs je ne suis pas client d'apple, mise a part pour mon iPhone (et encore je l'ai pris que parcequ'il avait le WiFi et une "fonction iPod", ce qui était rare quand je l'ai acheté).



Bon.
Tu verrais les fanboys complètement allumés qu'on croise des fois par ici, avec de ces oeillères en béton armé...
Bref, content pour toi que tu sois conscient de ça.



Karle a dit:


> Par extension est-ce que postuler a plusieurs endroits est mieux qu'essayer uniquement Apple ?



Oui.
Un milliard de fois oui. Plus encore.
Pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------




alèm a dit:


> (parce que je trouve qu'ils ont été sympas avec toi jusque ici)



De l'inconvénient de prendre un bisounours le matin au petit-dèj sous prétexte qu'y a pu de muesli, bordel de murde !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> (parce que je trouve qu'ils ont été sympas avec toi jusque ici)



Comme quoi...  

Agad' celui-là...
Il a beau être jeune et tout frais débarqué, il est poli, il écrit bien et posément... Pourquoi tu voudrais qu'on l'empale tout de suite ?... :style:
Un comme ça, ça te lave les péchés d'un tombereau d'iMacounets et autres vermines acnéiques.


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Vous parlez comme des futurs tortionnaires ! :mouais:

PonkHead > J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir du spécimen !

Vous faites peur avec vos pressions a coup de portes ! Ça doit pas être agréable 

Vous pourriez m'expliquer en quoi consiste le management au quotidien ?

Au fait PATOCHMAN qu'est-ce que tu veux quand tu dis "ça te lave les péchés d'un tombereau d'iMacounets et autres vermines acnéiques." ? Tu penses que je vais redorer le blason d'une génération de boutonneux fanboys ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Au fait PATOCHMAN qu'est-ce que tu veux quand tu dis "ça te lave les péchés d'un tombereau d'iMacounets et autres vermines acnéiques." ? Tu penses que je vais redorer le blason d'une génération de boutonneux fanboys ?



J'attend de voir...


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Je ne pourrais que te décevoir malheureusement, mais peu importe je ne suis pas là pour répondre a des attentes, on est sur un forum, on va partager et on verras ce que ça va donner !


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Je ne pourrais que te décevoir malheureusement, mais peu importe je ne suis pas là pour répondre a des attentes, on est sur un forum, on va partager et on verras ce que ça va donner !



pour le moment non, tu n' a pas déçu   notre cher Tonton Corse sinon tu l'aurais  deja remarqué

lui, et les autres aussi, il ne sont pas bien méchants mais il faut les  connaître... tu sais ce qu'on dit?
"chien qui aboyé ne mord pas " 

et ... ne prends rien au premier degré 




edit :

au fait je me présente  :
moi je suis miss couettes et surtout *miss gangnagna avec ses insupportables croissants*


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Ne t'inquiètes pas mes 4 frères sont comme eux ! (Ainsi que mon père et mon oncle et aussi mes cousins)

Enchanté 

Je trouve pas que les croissants soient insupportables quels qu'ils soient (a moins que tu ne sois mauvaise cuisinière ! J'en doute)


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2011)

Et que je te postule par ci et que je te postule par là...

Mais pour pustuler ya plus personne, hein!


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> a moins que tu ne sois mauvaise cuisinière !



ki a kafté  ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Je ne pourrais que te décevoir malheureusement



Meuuuuu noooon ! Tu te fais du mal, là 




> mais peu importe je ne suis pas là pour répondre a des attentes



Voilàààààààà !  




> on est sur un forum, on va partager et *on verra ce que ça va donner !*



Si tout le monde faisait comme toi... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> ki a kafté  ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Merci da capo .
> 
> J'ai arrêté au Bac pro parce que le BTS me paraissait trop difficile et pas a mon niveau. Mais merci beaucoup d'avoir émis cette idée, grâce a toi j'y penserais sérieusement !



j'étais dans le même d'esprit que toi avant de commencer un CAP/BEP en alternance, je pensais pas que n'aurai jamais mon BAC, au final je l'ai eu, avec une mention en plus


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Personne n'a 'kafté', j'ai émis cet idée dans le but hypocrite de savoir si oui ou non c'était le cas ! haha

PATOCHMAN, tout ce que je dirais c'est : encore merci.

macinside > Le soucis c'est que le fossé entre le BTS et le BAC Pro est bien plus grand (de l'ordre de la crevasse sous-marine) par rapport au fossé BEP-BP, tout simplement car ayant passé les deux je peux te dire que je me suis pas plus foulé pour l'un que pour l'autre !


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> tout simplement car ayant passé les deux je peux te dire que je me suis pas plus foulé pour l'un que pour l'autre !



pour le Bac Pro je ne me suis pas foulé non plus, la veille du Bac de français je m'étais coucher a 2h du matin, après une folle soirée de UT  j'ai eu 15/20 en français :rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme quoi...
> 
> Agad' celui-là...
> Il a beau être jeune et tout frais débarqué, il est poli, il écrit bien et posément... Pourquoi tu voudrais qu'on l'empale tout de suite ?... :style:
> Un comme ça, ça te lave les péchés d'un tombereau d'iMacounets et autres vermines acnéiques.



tu sais que je t'aime toi ?! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




macinside a dit:


> pour le Bac Pro je ne me suis pas foulé non plus,, la veille du Bac de français m'était coucher a 2h du matin, après une folle soirée de UT  j'ai eu 15/20 en français :rose:



ce qui est bien, c'est que jamais personne ne te croira !!


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Vraiment le niveau du Bac est tellement descendu qu'on le donne au bout de la 3 ème année des mecs même pas capables d'aligner 3 mots corrects de Français !! (Dont tu ne fais pas partie, je te rassure)

Le vrai défi c'est le BTS !


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Vraiment le niveau du Bac est tellement descendu qu'on le donne au bout de la 3 ème année des mecs même pas capables d'aligner 3 mots corrects de Français !! *(Dont tu ne fais pas partie, je te rassure)*
> 
> Le vrai défi c'est le BTS !




*SI SI IL EN EST !!*​ _(comprenne qui pourra la double acceptation, de toutes les façons, depuis que mackie, pendant le réveillon nous a fait son coming-out parce que mÔssieur a travaillé dans le Marais)_


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Je me forgerai ma propre opinion si tu veux bien


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Je me forgerai ma propre opinion si tu veux bien



non, je ne veux pas !
mackie écrit comme ses pieds qui puent le fromage moisi ! 


bon, ceci dit, j'ai postulé une fois pour une marque dont j'aime bien les produits (non, pas Apple) et la seule chose qui m'aurait vraiment intéressé, c'est la remise sur le matos aux employés.
j'ai désormais un saint principe : ne pas sur-valoriser ce que je vends. l'estimer avec distance à sa juste valeur. Mais bon, ce n'est pas ce qu'on demande à un vendeur.


à un conseiller, peut-être


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme quoi...
> 
> Agad' celui-là...
> Il a beau être jeune et tout frais débarqué, il est poli, il écrit bien et posément... Pourquoi tu voudrais qu'on l'empale tout de suite ?... :style:
> Un comme ça, ça te lave les péchés d'un tombereau d'iMacounets et autres vermines acnéiques.


Retourne lire ton journal et manger ta soupe en boite le vioque !


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Haha !

Bref je pense qu'on peut faire un métier qui exige certaines choses et les exécuter d'une façon moins mercantile, tout du moins ne pas transformer ça en torture morale pour l'acheteur


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai eu 15/20 en français



Nan, mais ça c'était pour écrire ton nom, non ? 
Mais en vrai ?
Hein ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Haha !
> 
> Bref je pense qu'on peut faire un métier qui exige certaines choses et les exécuter d'une façon moins mercantile, tout du moins ne pas transformer ça *en torture morale pour l'acheteur*


Pourquoi ça deviendrais comme ça ? Il faut savoie être commercial, savoir parler aux clients ... Et si Apple, et l'informatique te passionnent, pas de soucis de ce côté là.


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme quoi...
> 
> Agad' celui-là...
> Il a beau être jeune et tout frais débarqué, il est poli, il écrit bien et posément... Pourquoi tu voudrais qu'on l'empale tout de suite ?... :style:
> Un comme ça, ça te lave les péchés d'un tombereau d'iMacounets et autres vermines acnéiques.





iMacounet a dit:


> Retourne lire ton journal et manger ta soupe en boite le vioque !


Ce qu'on appelle une démonstration par l'exemple


----------



## techlille (19 Mars 2011)

sympa ce topic, ca confirme certaines choses que je commencais a penser sur certains qui m'agressent...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

techlille a dit:


> sympa ce topic, ca confirme certaines choses que je commencais a penser sur certains qui m'agressent...



tu es gentil mais tes relations avec iMacounet (comme celles de Patochman avec iMacounet) vont rester au vestiaire.


----------



## techlille (20 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai désormais un saint principe : ne pas sur-valoriser ce que je vends. l'estimer avec distance à sa juste valeur. Mais bon, ce n'est pas ce qu'on demande à un vendeur.
> 
> à un conseiller, peut-être


mais c'est ce que demandent les clients... et parfois ils preferent discuter avec moi technicien qu'avec les commerciaux...
quoi qu'en dise l'ami steve les macs ne sont pas aussi 'amazing' qu'il le dit, donc on parle des points positifs mais aussi des points negatifs...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

entre ce que les clients demandent et la direction, il y a un espace intersidéral&#8230;


----------



## techlille (20 Mars 2011)

pas forcemment, mais plutot les gens de chez apple....ca fait un peu secte des fois...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

tu as fait beaucoup d'autres boites où ils vendent ? parce que j'en connais des "sectes" si tu veux !


----------



## techlille (20 Mars 2011)

oui j'imagine que c'est un peu partout pareil, mais je prefere largement travailler pour un revendeur apple que pour apple directement...


----------

